

Things Unix can do atomically - helwr
http://rcrowley.org/2010/01/06/things-unix-can-do-atomically.html

======
rntz
Some of the things he mention have nothing to do with Unix or Posix. __sync_*,
for example, are gcc-specific. Similarly, F_GETLEASE, F_SETLEASE, and F_NOTIFY
are Linux-specific fcntl() operations. And as far as I can tell, the -T option
isn't included in the Posix spec for mv, either
(<http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/000095399/toc.htm>).

~~~
jrockway
The "POSIX spec" makes for a completely unusable UNIX, so I'm not sure why
anyone would care what it says.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Because all the world is not Linux.

~~~
jrockway
And even less of the world is POSIX.

------
billswift
This was post here about 4 months ago,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1035100> , lots of good comments.

------
moron4hire
"UNIX-like/POSIX-compliant operating systems"

So what would that _not_ be?

~~~
wmf
Windows. (And don't even mention Windows POSIX.)

